# PRP (Platelet rich Plasma Theraphy) CPT code



## r.narendrareddy (Jul 24, 2019)

Our Dermatologist Doctor is doing a PRP Platelet rich plasma therapy procedure for face, Can anyone suggest the which CPT code I can use for this service?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 24, 2019)

0232TInjection(s), platelet rich plasma, any site, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed

 Most payers consider it experimental and investigational. You may want the patient to sign a waiver and pay for it out pocket as a non-covered service.


----------

